
Show HN: Video Competition Website - rosariom
Hi HN,<p>I created a site that allows people to create competitions from videos in YouTube: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;competitiontube.com<p>Anything from comedy competitions like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;competitiontube.com&#x2F;competition&#x2F;HGX20xe7ziLXpIQOQ6 to political debates: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;competitiontube.com&#x2F;competition&#x2F;NOW20xe7ziLXpIQOQ6 or whatever else they like (anything at all). I have a catch-all &quot;Misc&quot; genre for anything not fitting the drop down options when categorizing new competitions.<p>I created it mainly to teach myself the following technologies:<p>1- ReactJS
2- Redis
3- MongoDB
4- Python
5- Docker 
6- Docker Swarm
7- nginx<p>The site is something I thought about long ago but put on the back burner until I decided to learn ReactJS and Redis.<p>It is very simple and has some simple rules.<p>1- Just like any real competition it has rounds (I limit it to 4)
2- It allows users to either pause the competition so that they could swap out videos in different rounds or allow winning videos to auto propagate upwards towards the final round
3- It allows the competition creator a chance to decide what to do in the event of a tie between competitors: allow the server to decide or they can break the tie themselves.<p>In cases where manual intervention is needed, i.e. they decide to change videos or break ties at the end of the round, the next round is paused and they are sent an email asking them to login and update the competition.<p>In all it took about a month to complete (life, family, learning, etc) but it was tons of fun. Next projects will be centered around computer vision, machine learning, and lots of other crazy ideas I have.<p>Please check out the site and create a competition to get a feel for what it does. If you view it from a desktop, I show the entire competition tree so it is immediately clear what is going on. On mobile it uses a sliding carousel of competing pairs.
======
rosariom
Issues I have at the moment are: 1) YouTube quota for using their search API
is low so if i get lots of people searching for videos and creating
competitions it might raise an exception 2) In the mobile view I am having a
problem with the "Pull to refresh" section underneath the competition; it gets
stuck and it hard to use on mobile. I suck at GUI design and css so that might
be the cause for that comments section.

